
LastPass Price Hike - AdmiralAsshat
https://blog.lastpass.com/2017/08/updates-to-the-lastpass-personal-lineup.html/
======
asdz
Intended to jump ship, anyone have recommendation for Windows & iOS user?

~~~
java-man
Passwørd Safe

[https://github.com/andy-goryachev/PasswordSafe](https://github.com/andy-
goryachev/PasswordSafe)

free, cross-platform, open source.

